# Has anyone tried those Walkee Paws on a toy poodle ?



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

I tried them with my SPOO, but did not like them. They did not stay on his feet. The elastic is not strong, so didn't put pressure on his spine, but also did not hold the boots on his feet.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

It was a big nope in my house


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

When Kukla had a histiocytoma on his paw, I considered getting Walker Paws for him to wear in the house to prevent him from licking the tumor. However, the leggings looked like they would be difficult to get on him, and I suspected he would dislike the back strap. Therefore, I decided not to purchase them.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

twyla said:


> It was a big nope in my house


Can you explain why ? We have similar dogs so your I’m very curious about your experience.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

They hated them absilutely wouldn'twalk in them, I had better luck with regular boots. 
To be clear I am good at convincing my dogs to get past the awkward stage of wearing new items, the walkees are rubbery material on the bottom for the feet, kind of hard mitten like shape, my dogs wouldn't move at all in them. Not even for tasty treats.


----------

